

Ask HN: How do you sync your music, playlists? - sniuff

How does HN sync their music, playlists between devices?
======
alexvr
I made a website called <http://tunejet.net> that lets people play MP3s on
virtually any platform that runs Chrome (including iOS). You can either store
your songs in a public Dropbox folder or another server and point tunejet to
the URLs, or you can find them online. It's pretty convenient, I think, and
it's a nice iTunes workaround.

